Ask HN: Form C Corp before or after product is fully built? - rapdev
======
rajacombinator
Neither. Form C Corp after investor writes 6+ figure check.

~~~
slap_shot
This. You should essentially be "triggered" into creating a C Corp. If you're
raising money from reputable folks, they will direct you to the right people
to do it.

~~~
rapdev
So are you saying just wing it and build the product up until the point where
I have folks that want to invest? Are there any drawbacks to just
incorporating prior to that?

